
Show HN: Aplestro - Web App Ecosystem. Split your apps to event sources - peter_nikolaev
https://about.aplestro.com
======
peter_nikolaev
Creator of Aplestro here!

I would love to hear your feedback. Your vision of security, user privacy, and
specific messaging cases between apps is of interest.

I’m looking for developers who would join the early team and help me fill up
the App Market so Aplestro can be launched on a wide user base.

